# Peppermint oil capsules (pepogest)



## emilygolden (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi today I just bought pepogest(peppermint oil capsules) and I was wondering if anybody else has tried them and what were their results? I take a probiotic called Philips colon health and it has helped me become regular but I still get a little bit constipated. And I take miralax which helps me go everyday. So will these help me or is this a gimic? And if it's helped you how did it help you? Also it says you should take it three times a day, should I really take it that much?


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I take peppermint oil capsules but not the brand that you are trying. They help me with gas and bloating the most. They help with constipation too but i still need to take my Amitiza to help with the constipation as well. I only take them twice a day because i only eat two meals a day (i don't eat breakfast). I recommend taking them a half hour before each of your main meals.


----------



## JonnyFinale (Mar 11, 2013)

I've tried them 3 times but I still had rumbling and gas. Those are my only symptoms btw.


----------

